# 8 كنب باللغة العربية



## د جمعة داود (23 مايو 2014)

*بفضل الله تعالي قمت بعمل 8 كتب باللغة العربية لوجه الله تعالي ويمكن تحميل أي كتاب من الروابط التالية:

1- المدخل إلي النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع:*

*An Introduction to GPS (in ARABIC) ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹ ظ„طھط­ط¯ظٹط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط§ظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu*

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_GPS_Ar_2010.pdf

طھظ‚ظ†ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ 2010 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

*2- مبادئ المساحة:*

Principles of Surveying (in ARABIC) ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Surveying_2012.pdf

ظ…ط¨ط§ط¯ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© 2012 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ


*3-المدخل إلي الخرائط الرقمية:*

Computer Mapping (in Arabic) ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظٹ ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط±ظ‚ظ…ظٹط© | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Digital_Maps_2012.pdf

ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· ط§ظ„ط±ظ‚ظ…ظٹط© 2012 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ


*4- أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس:*

ط£ط³ط³ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط¯ظٹط³ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ Geodetic Syrveys and GPS (in ARABIC) | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Geodesy_GPS_2012.pdf

ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط©آ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط¯ظٹط³ظٹط©آ 2012 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ


*5-التحليل المكاني في إطار نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:*

ط£ط³ط³ ط§ظ„طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط§ط·ط§ط± ظ†ط¸ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھ ط§ظ„ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط© GIS Spatial Analysis (in Arabic) | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_GIS_S_Analysis_2012.pdf

ط§ظ„طھط­ظ„ظٹظ„آ ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒط§ظ†ظٹآ ظپظٹآ ط¨ظٹط¦ط©آ ظ†ط¸ظ…آ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھآ ط§ظ„ط¬ط؛ط±ط§ظپظٹط©2012آ  - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

*6- المدخل الي الخرائط:*

ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· An Introduction to Maps (in ARABIC) | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Map_Introduction_2013.pdf

ط§ظ„ظ…ط¯ط®ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‰ ط§ظ„ط®ط±ط§ط¦ط· 2013 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

*7- مقدمة في الصور الجوية و المرئيات الفضائية:*

An Introduction to Aerial Photographs and Satellite Images (in ARABIC) ظ…ظ‚ط¯ظ…ط© ظپظٹ ط§ظ„طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¦ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظپط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط© | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Aerial_Photos_2013.pdf

ط§ظ„طµظˆط± ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¦ظٹط§طھ ط§ظ„ظپط¶ط§ط¦ظٹط© 2013 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

*8- الجيوماتكس: علم المعلوماتية الأرضية*

Geomatics (in Arabic) ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆظ…ط§طھظƒط³: ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ظ„ظˆظ…ط§طھظٹط© ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ظٹط© | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Geomatics_2014.pdf

ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆظ…ط§طھظƒط³ 2014 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم سرا


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (20 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## د جمعة داود (27 يوليو 2014)

*كتابين جديدين*

*9- مبادئ علم نظم المعلومات الجغرافية:*

dawod gis_science 2014 - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط*ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

وأيضا:

https://www.academia.edu/7373337/_GIS_Sience_in_Arabic_


*10- رياضيات الهندسة المساحية:*

surveying_mathematics - Download - 4shared - ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ…ط³ط§ط*ط© ظ…ط¬ط§ظ†ظٹط© ظ„ظˆط¬ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظٹ

وأيضا

https://www.academia.edu/7744939/_Surveying_Engineering_Mathematics_in_Arabic_


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ..وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك اخي
مشاركة مميزة


----------



## mohanned.jk (1 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (1 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك، وجعل كل هذه الاعمال والمساهمات المتميزة في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.​


----------



## قصي حمودي (17 أغسطس 2019)

الف الف شكر على المعلومات القيم ....جزاك الله خيرا


----------

